
New Coronavirus Test 10 Times Faster Is FDA Approved - splittingTimes
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-13/roche-gets-clearance-for-coronavirus-test-that-s-10-times-faster
======
tomohawk
This is fantastic news. Anyone know what the false neg/pos rate of these tests
are?

